# Tightening stem on 2010 Supersix



## scuuder3 (Feb 26, 2009)

My headset was creaking on my 2010 Supersix 2 so I checked the stem and the cap on top of them stem (to set the preload) was a bit loose. I loosened the stem bolts and re-tightened the preload bolt, then re tightened the stem bolts. I think the steerer tube may be carbon and don't have a torque wrench, so i just snugged it up. It feels like the steering is a little bound up so i loosened and re-tightened everything again. It still feels too snug. How tight should the preload bolt be?

Thanks


----------



## ajayjuneja (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a synapse carbon, and I believe the torque specs were 70-80 lbs. Mine's tightened to 78lbs.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Scuuder3: 

Seriously, invest in a torqure wrench or have the shop do it right for you. A carbon steerer isn't like an aluminum/steel one where you can basically crank the hell out of it. You should torque the headset adjustment bolt to the point where you eliminate play in the headset (no more / no less).

Once that's done, then use the torque wrench to tighten the stem bolts (as recommended by the stem manufacturer). Make sure to use carbon assembly paste (Tacx & FSA sell the paste). It's the same compound that you should have used with your seatpost. 

CHL

P.S. 70-80lbs is at what you torque wheel lug nuts. Are you sure you have a headset torqued that hard?


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

CHL said:


> Scuuder3:
> P.S. 70-80lbs is at what you torque wheel lug nuts. Are you sure you have a headset torqued that hard?


I assume he was talking in-lbs, not ft-lbs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

I was having some of the same probloms but I am running the parts out of my tarmac cause they are 20g lighter, im goin to put the stock parts back in and see if that fixes it.


----------



## ajayjuneja (Feb 25, 2010)

I had the bikeshop do it for me, as I do not own a torque wrench and am paranoid with all these carbon parts needing specific torque amounts.

So much more work than my old steel bike!


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Not more work, just more tools to do it right. Tools are well worth it by the way.


----------

